# ECIGSSA server stability



## Silver (27/3/16)

Hi all

Our forum has been experiencing instability since last night. Apologies for this.

There have been technical problems and the Admin & Mod team are fully aware of it and doing everything we can to try resolve it.

Please bear with us, we are trying to get to the bottom of it and will try put in measures in the coming days to prevent this from happening again.

In the meantime, happy Easter to those celebrating it and have a great long weekend

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 4


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/16)

thank you so much for keeping us all in the loop @Silver

and a happy easter to everyone !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/3/16)

yeah, was pretty terrible yesterday. At one stage I thought the entire site was down. Thanks to Ecig Staff for your efforts at getting it up and runnig


----------



## Silver (1/4/16)

Hi all

ECIGSSA is getting a much needed new coil and wick 
Pitstop ahead!

We are pleased to announce we in the process of moving our server and making some upgrades. 
We are hopeful this will resolve the instability and improve the speed.

At 11pm this Sunday 3rd April, there is going to be some downtime, but the technical team tells me it should not be more than an hour or two.

Please bear with us and hopefully things should improve from then on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/16)




----------



## Willyza (2/4/16)




----------



## Silver (4/4/16)

Hi all

We are pleased to announce that the server move and upgrade took place last night.
It was a successful move and we are pleased so far. There was a bit of teething problems this morning as the DNS change took time to take effect but that seems to have settled now.

We have taken measures to cater for growth for the medium term - so hopefully our instability will be a thing of the past. The forum is responding nicely abd we are happy after our first day.

Just want to thank each and every one of you members and vendors for putting up with the instability we have experienced over the past few months.

And a big thank you to the technical team for working toward this and making it happen.

If you spot any further "issues" or strange behaviour (especially those of you that have been around for a while) please drop a note here. We will be watching and taking note.

For now, the forum certainly feels faster, lighter and nippier. I am pleased.

Thanks and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (4/4/16)

It's been rock solid all day so far from across the pond.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/16)

It has been a dream all day for me! Oh happy days!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/4/16)

Well Done guys. it is working great

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## DaveH (5/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It has been a dream all day for me! Oh happy days!



Just for you Rob


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

DaveH said:


> Just for you Rob



And very appropriate @DaveH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/16)

I had some issues yesterday when the forum was reloading earlier instances of my login session (gamer talk as I don't know how to word it in this fancy network language), but that lasted a minute tops, and otherwise perfect! Thanks to everyone behind the magic curtain that keeps this forum going!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/4/16)

Had a few issues there for a minute or two, but the forewarning forearmed me, which is all one can ask for. Now running like a knife through hot butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/16)

Andre said:


> Had a few issues there for a minute or two, but the forewarning forearmed me, which is all one can ask for. Now running like a knife through hot butter.



Thank you @Andre 
Please let us know if the butter cools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

ECIGSSA - New hosting company, New Network, new high powered server!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/4/16)

Browsing has been great. Is the search feature not working, or am I doing something wrong ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Browsing has been great. Is the search feature not working, or am I doing something wrong ?
> 
> View attachment 50257



Search is working just fine... You did a search for "REO" and the search wants more than 3 letters... catches me all the time as well. Try "REO Grand".

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## mAlice (5/4/16)

Hi All,

I do not know if this is related, but issues I have experienced over the past week or so include:

1) Alerts not showing up on web, but are showing on tapatalk
2) When my post is quoted or liked: I click on the alert given in tapatalk (noticed this is a problem only in tapatalk, not web UI), I am often redirected to the COMPLETELY wrong thread... it's actually quite comical sometimes... I get quoted in a "What car do you drive" thread and then all of the sudden im in REO's after dark wondering what the hell I smoked to get here. 

Hopefully these issues are server related and are easily fixable rather than a user error. And if they have been mentioned, please disregard my post. 

PS: Thanks for the hard work on improving the server capacity and so forth!


----------

